# Hi ha



## panjabigator

En la conversacion rapida, como se pronuncia?  Como se suena...como "ya?"


----------



## Mei

Hola! 

Jo ho pronuncio com "ià".

Mei


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Jo també: "íà", amb voluntat de fer que sonin separades.

I això en conversa ràpida, eh??


----------



## ildure

Apuntem que el "ià" vindria a ser el castellà "ya".

I pot ser que el "íà" de 'megane_wang' soni com un "iya" castellà :?


--'panjabigator' jo diria que sí


----------



## Adriana González

Pues, no se si te serviré de ayuda, pero yo al hablar sea en conversación rápida o no pronuncio "ya" como "lla", sin sonido "ia".


----------



## betulina

ildure said:


> Apuntem que el "ià" vindria a ser el castellà "ya".
> 
> I pot ser que el "íà" de 'megane_wang' soni com un "iya" castellà :?
> 
> 
> --'panjabigator' jo diria que sí



Mmm... doncs jo no ho sé... perquè almenys el que faig jo si dic "iya" és com dues "i", una vocàlica i una més consonàntica.  En canvi, amb el que diu la Megane el so de la "i" és més net, només n'hi ha un. Jo és el que faig quan parlo a poc a poc. Si parlo de pressa ho faig com dieu, "ià", crec que com "ya".


----------



## megane_wang

Per alusions ...  

Sí: "íà" amb un "no-sé-què", queda molt ben expressat com "íyà". És clar que amb 15 anys de formació en cant a les espatlles, pot ser que ja ni parli "com una persona normal"...


----------



## Samaruc

Jo ho pronuncie "ià".


----------

